# My Snuffles!!!



## Aleshea (Feb 13, 2009)

I know she is not a hedgehog but I had to show her off! She is a mini Holland lop and is 8 weeks old!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

EEEP! *falls over from cuteness overload*
i want her! she is soooo cute!!!!


----------



## DumplingHedgie (Feb 19, 2009)

Awww she looks so soft


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

she has no eyes!
where is the face! OH GOD THE FLUFF, IT IS TAKING OVER MY MIND

/meltdown


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

NOOOOO i saw an eye in the pic, maybe a cyclopse, but the cutest ever!!!!!!!! holland lops are soooo sfot and fluffy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## sarahomnia (Feb 10, 2009)

-snatches her-

OHMIGOSH SHE IS SO ADORABLE !!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Awww, she is adorable.


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

Awwwwww!

She has a very lovely mustache


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

awwww super cute! im gettin one soon and im soooo excited! my mom said that in no way can i get a hedgie so i gave up  o well, i think lops are super cute!


----------



## kandyhedgie (Mar 23, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwww so cute!

okay thats it, i think i'm sold on both bunnies and hedgies now. ahhhh!


----------

